# Missing Cat



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

My husband just called me and said the front door was open when he got up this morning after I left for work.  While the dog Zoe and our cat Faith are still around, Buffy is missing.  He looked for her, but couldn't find her and now has to leave for work.  

I'm very worried, my cats are incredibly sheltered.  I'm thankful I got her chipped and hope she gets picked up or turns up at our front door soon.

Lara Amber


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I hope Buffy shows up soon, Lara. I know how it feels when a pet is missing.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Good luck. I've been in your shoes. We had an indoor/outdoor tuxedo cat that we let out one morning on the way to work and he never came back. We looked and looked, but nothing.

The good part is the shelter visits led to us adopting another tuxedo/silvertip that has turned out to be the best cat we've ever owned.

<sending good thoughts your way>

Let us know what happens.....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh no!  Can you put out some of her favorite food by the front door, and leave the door ajar?  

With luck she's just exploring a little and will come back when she's hungry or wants a nap in her favorite warm spot.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I've had a strictly indoor cat that escaped one day. She snuk into the neighbors apt because they left the back door open. They had to have me come and get her out from under her bed because she would spit at them when they tried.

My other cat that I have now who is allowed out only during the day when I am home, disappeared on afternoon. His first time away from the house, before that he had always stayed on the patio or fence. He showed up at 1am. Sounded like someone trying to take the siding off the house LOL. Then when I went to let him in I set off the house alarm (forgot it was one).

She'll come back home or be waiting when you get there. They don't usually stay away for very long. 

Keep us posted!

Theresam


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

My husband went home after his morning meeting and found her at a neighbors house sitting on their air conditioner.  He's back at work now, glowing in full hero status.

Lara Amber


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Yay!!  So glad she's safe.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh, I am so glad she was found...just starting to read the thread turned my stomach into knots. We thought we'd lost one of our cats during a move a couple years ago and I was a crying, snotty mess for the three hours he was missing. The little monster found the ONLY place to hide in a completely empty house...he squeezed through a three inch opening under the cat carrier and curled up there. 

The Spouse Thingy got to be the hero, too. Men seem to like that sort of thing


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice to get some really good news!


----------



## ferretluver (Mar 2, 2009)

I am so glad she is home and safe!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

That's wonderful. Glad she was found! And cuddo's to hubby going home to check!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Yaaaay!! And she didn't even ger a chance to stake a vampire!

If it ever happens again, the fave food on the porch is a good idea, as is an article of clothing that smells like you. If you visit shelters, don't just go to the closest. People take animals to the shelter _they_ know or drop them off on the one they have to drive past for work. And ya got to visit in person, because that's the best chance of getting her back.

Microchipping is a form of permanent ID -- a lot of shelters have scanners. A lot of vets have scanners.

Congrats on her coming home and on your girl power, Whedon loving feline community.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Great news! So very glad to hear it!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

So happy to hear she's home safe.

We thought we lost ours many years ago. We had bought our daughter a new bedset for her birthday. The delivery guys left the front door open and we couldn't find Tornado anywhere. Serched the whole house from top to bottom (4 story townhouse) and scoured the neighborhood for hours. I was an absolute wreck. We found him hours later curled up in a corner behind the curtains.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Glad to hear everything is okay now!

Eric


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Yea, Laura. its the worst feeling in the world when you realize it was your mistake.  I'm glad your hubby works close enough to go home, and is diligent enough to check everywhere.  When Cam (my little black kitty) learned how to use the dogie door, I was a wreck.  But my husband found her every time.  Usually drenched from the sprinklers, you'd think once would have been enough, but oohh nnoo.....


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Glad to hear your kitty is safe at home...  apparently someone around here is missing a cat!

I came home earlier today to find a young gray tabby with white feet in my house! Seems she/he discovered the doggie door while I went to pick up the niece from school. I walked in and here was this cat sitting in the hallway hissing at Harley. Very friendly cat, not at all afraid of the dog, but there is no way she/he can stay. We have too many people in our family allergic to cats. Once we got the cat out of the house, we had to close the doggie door to prevent it from coming back in. After about 3 hours of hanging around on my back porch it finally left we unlocked Harley's door so he could come and go again. About an hour ago we heard meowing and got to the doggie door just in time to lock it down. The cat was back and trying to get back into my house. It is now curled up and sleeping on the patio table! 

I don't know what to do to get rid of it. One of my neighbors claims the cat has been around for about 2 weeks and no one seems to know where it came from. Anyone have any ideas how I can discourage this cat from making itself at home here? I wouldn't mind having an "outside" cat to help keep the snakes and mice away from the house, but this one doesn't want to be an outside cat!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

You could try feeding  it *outdoors*, so it knows that that's the place to be...

Other people wonder how to keep their cats from wanting to go outside, but I've never heard of it this way around.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> You could try feeding it *outdoors*, so it knows that that's the place to be...
> 
> Other people wonder how to keep their cats from wanting to go outside, but I've never heard of it this way around.


Neighbor about 6 doors down fed it for a week and said it disappeared. What shocked me was that it found it's way into my house! Right now it is trying to get in. It actually lifted the flap of the door and was scratching on the door cover. I had to lock it into place because it managed to get its paw under the edge and was working it up! It is driving my poor Harley up the wall!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Angela,

That's funny. I don't have any solutions. We had the same thing happen when I was growing up from time to time. Pretty weird to come home and seeing a strange cat sleeping on your bed. Being hopelessly unable to say no to the cat, he quickly became part of the family.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I know it's frustrating to you (and poor Harley), but I can't help laughing at the picture of this cat wanting in.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Glad you found your cat....my cat insist on being outside.  He only comes in to eat....LOL!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

If it wasn't for the allergies, I would let it stay... but my poor SIL, grandkids and my mom would never be able to come in the house again! As sweet as this little cat is, it just can't come in!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Angela, I truly sympathize with your dilemma but I have to say your description of that poor little cat trying to get in the doggie door had me cracking up.  Too, too funny!


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Don't fight fate    Obviously this kitty has decided to bless you by moving in with you.  It is an old myth or story or whatever in my displaced California Southern Black community that it is good luck to have a cat come and live with you.  So just relax and enjoy your blessing!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I got one of my Tuxedo-cat kinda like that.  He was an alley cat who had been hanging around our house for a while.  My mother-in-law stopped by one day and he was sitting right on the porch in front of the door.  She knew that I had a black cat, so when he went in the door right in front of her, she didn't think anything of it.
I got home and was surprised to find two black cats in the house.  Thirteen years later, I still have two black cats.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Obviously, with allergies in your family, keeping it is not an option.  Perhaps you could ask around to see if any one you know would WANT a sweet cat?

Maybe one of our other Texas KindleBoarders would like a cat!!!

Betsy


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

I nearly freaked when I saw this thread. Sooo glad your cat came back! I felt your pain. One of our best (of four) got lost yesterday. He wasn't a wanderer or a recreational predator, so that was really unusual. I figured a coyote got him.

Finally, after much calling, he came in just before midnight. I fed him...and then he wanted to go right back outside. Aha! I bet he met a stray somewhere--he's really friendly--and wanted to go play some more with his new friend (he's neutered too). The little skunk is now grounded for several days.

Here he is:


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Lara, I'm really glad your kitty was found. Like others, I was very apprehensive about even opening this thread. I hate missing kitty stories. 

My 5 only get to go outside for short, mostly-supervised visits now that the weather has started warming up again, and don't get to wander much outside of the front lawn area. I sit outside with them on the front step, reading my Kindle, rounding them up when they go too far (think "cat herding" ). For the most part, that's fine with them all, as they get kind of skittish anyway, especially if neighbors come outside or a car comes down the street (rare where I am, and almost always a car that belongs to one of the other 4 houses on my street).  

But Bugsy, he likes to wander a little further than the rest and sometimes I have to go hunting him down and can't find him when he's wandered beyond my half-acre property; sometimes he's in the field next door or the neighbor's trees a couple of lots down, or sometimes he'll dash across the street when I don't see him (engrossed in my book LOL) and visit another neighbor's unfenced back yard.  But he always comes back in 15-20 minutes so I've never had to panic too much so far. I always worry a little bit, though, for it possibly being that "one time" that I don't worry enough, and should have. That usually causes me to herd them all inside and tell the rest of them that it's Bugsy's fault for not following the rules.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Obviously, with allergies in your family, keeping it is not an option. Perhaps you could ask around to see if any one you know would WANT a sweet cat?
> 
> Maybe one of our other Texas KindleBoarders would like a cat!!!
> 
> Betsy


Exactly... my niece is currently living with me and she is allergic. If not for the allergies, it wouldn't bother me. Living in the country, it is always nice to have a "barn" cat or 2 to keep the rodent/snake population down around the house. We are trying to find someone to take the cat, I don't want to have to take it to the shelter. It was gone this morning when we got up, but it is back lounging by the pool right now!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Angela said:


> but it is back lounging by the pool right now!


Lucky cat. I wish I were.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> We are trying to find someone to take the cat, I don't want to have to take it to the shelter.


I hope you hurry up and find someone....must resist....see above comment on already having 5 cats....  (as Steph resolves to stay out of this thread from now on!)


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Steph H said:


> I hope you hurry up and find someone....must resist....see above comment on already having 5 cats....  (as Steph resolves to stay out of this thread from now on!)


Wait... you are in Dallas aren't you?? I could bring the cat to you!!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh wait...didn't I say I wasn't coming back to this thread?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Oh wait...didn't I say I wasn't coming back to this thread?


You would not even notice one more, particularly one as well behaved as Angela's


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Oh wait...didn't I say I wasn't coming back to this thread?


LOL!!


----------



## mel5051 (Apr 8, 2009)

My Sabrina got out of the house last Sunday night Monday morning while I was still sleeping.  Either my sister or the aide that takes care of my mother Saturday and Sunday left the screen door ajar or just didn't bother to make sure Sabrina wasn't by the door.  I've seen her in our back yard a few times but she runs away when she notices me at the screen door! Sigh.  I put out food and water but the stupid ground hog that took over the back yard eats it up!
Now its Friday night and no sighting of Sabrina, sigh..and she isn't chipped....

Mel


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

mel5051 said:


> My Sabrina got out of the house last Sunday night Monday morning while I was still sleeping. Either my sister or the aide that takes care of my mother Saturday and Sunday left the screen door ajar or just didn't bother to make sure Sabrina wasn't by the door. I've seen her in our back yard a few times but she runs away when she notices me at the screen door! Sigh. I put out food and water but the stupid ground hog that took over the back yard eats it up!
> Now its Friday night and no sighting of Sabrina, sigh..and she isn't chipped....
> 
> Mel


Oh no, hope your cat comes back soon.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

So sorry to hear that Mel, try putting the food out front, where the ground squirrel cant get to it.  Or maybe in the garage, and leave it cracked so she can get in.  Hope she comes in soon.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

LaraAmber said:


> My husband just called me and said the front door was open when he got up this morning after I left for work. While the dog Zoe and our cat Faith are still around, Buffy is missing. He looked for her, but couldn't find her and now has to leave for work.
> 
> I'm very worried, my cats are incredibly sheltered. I'm thankful I got her chipped and hope she gets picked up or turns up at our front door soon.
> 
> Lara Amber


Oh, I've been in your shoes. One day ours disappeared for three days, and then he showed up one morning and fussed over me for about ten seconds before he ran for his food bowl. I couldn't help wondering if he'd been locked in someone's garage. Anyhow, good luck, and I hope she comes home soon.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

My cats can get into our laundry room via a cat door, but not the house proper.  Imagine my surprise today, when I was switching a load from the washer to the dryer, and a dead bird fell out!  Well, he was one clean (dead) bird!
PS.  My husband made me run the clothes through the wash cycle again, as most of them were his!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I am an animal lover and always hate to hear when someone loses one


----------



## mel5051 (Apr 8, 2009)

She came up on the back porch this morning to get some food that was on the porch but as soon as I went to give her more she ran away again.  The door was open so she could have come inside if she had wanted to.
I still have hope!


----------



## mel5051 (Apr 8, 2009)

Well Sabrina is outside by the back porch and at least is talking to me but she won't come in, maybe she'll come in tomorrow? I can only hope!

I'll sit here with the door ajar hoping that she will come in the house!  Her food and water are on the back porch and she went to both to look but I really think she is almost ready to come back in.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Would she come in for something really good and smelly- like tuna or shrimp?

Lynn L


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

As a cat owner myself(or a person owned by cats lol),my heart sinks when I hear of a missing cat.
I am so glad all turned out well.
Going to give my kitties extra hugs


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

BrassMan said:


> I nearly freaked when I saw this thread. Sooo glad your cat came back! I felt your pain. One of our best (of four) got lost yesterday. He wasn't a wanderer or a recreational predator, so that was really unusual. I figured a coyote got him.
> 
> Finally, after much calling, he came in just before midnight. I fed him...and then he wanted to go right back outside. Aha! I bet he met a stray somewhere--he's really friendly--and wanted to go play some more with his new friend (he's neutered too). The little skunk is now grounded for several days.
> 
> Here he is:


I have a Blue Point Siamese that looks almost identical to yours.His name is Baby Boo aka Lil Boy Blue


----------



## mel5051 (Apr 8, 2009)

YAYAYAYAYAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! SABRINA TALKED TO ME AND CAME IN! She is still afraid abit but she's letting me pet her and checking out her room again! 

JOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Glad to hear she's returned home

Lynn L


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Yay, so glad she's safe!!


----------



## ferretluver (Mar 2, 2009)

So glad she decided to come home! So glad she is safe and sound!!!!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

mel5051 said:


> YAYAYAYAYAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! SABRINA TALKED TO ME AND CAME IN! She is still afraid abit but she's letting me pet her and checking out her room again!
> 
> JOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yahoo! I'm happy for you


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

That's great news.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

Angela said:


> If it wasn't for the allergies, I would let it stay... but my poor SIL, grandkids and my mom would never be able to come in the house again! As sweet as this little cat is, it just can't come in!


Poor little baby! Can you find a carrier and take it to a shelter or rescue organization so it can find a home with people who want it? Or maybe put some "Cat Found" posters up in your neighborhood? It seems desperate to come inside so it's probably not used to being outside.

I have two cats that are kept indoors. They are my babies. I believe it's irresponsible to let cats outdoors, especially here in the city. Cars, dogs, disease, other cats, and sick people are all dangers. Indoor cats have much longer lifespans than outdoor ones.


----------

